# CB or Ham radio install?



## sedgett (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone ever installed a CB or Ham radio in their Xtrail?

Curious as to power tapping, attenna, mounting location...

Thanks!

S.
Vancouver - got my Xtrail today!


----------

